# Shrimp soil



## aliclarke86 (9 Oct 2013)

So I picked up some soil that I had not seen before as it was pretty cheap






I can't find much info on it but it claims to be a buffering soil that will lower pH and GH. 

If anyone has used it please chime in but in the meantime I will report my findings as they come

Cheerio

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John S (9 Oct 2013)

Cant see the image Ali.


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Oct 2013)

Strange





How about now?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John S (9 Oct 2013)




----------



## sa80mark (9 Oct 2013)

Ive got this in my ebay watch list and was going to ask if anyone on here knew anything about it,  I asked the seller some questions but got very unhelpful answers


----------



## Alastair (9 Oct 2013)

Ive got a load of the 8l bags stored waiting to go into the planted areas of my new tank when its here mate so like you I can report on it. Price was fantastic


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Oct 2013)

It really is a good price. It is going in my shrimp tank so I hope it will buffer the water. GH is not a problem but my pH stays about 7.2 even if I get it down it bounces back the next day 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tim (9 Oct 2013)

I'm using some of this at the moment, seems to be buffering my tap water well 8 out of the tap 6.5 in tank only testing with strips so not accurate I know but plants are doing ok so far


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Oct 2013)

Fantastic to hear. If it is good for growing and buffering I think I will have to get some more!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sa80mark (9 Oct 2013)

How long have you been using it tim ? Any break down yet ? 

I only ask because when 8 asked the seller he told me it was "compressed soil from forests and not baked" so I wondered how solid it would be


----------



## tim (9 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> How long have you been using it tim ? Any break down yet ?
> 
> I only ask because when 8 asked the seller he told me it was "compressed soil from forests and not baked" so I wondered how solid it would be


Just over a month so far seems to be holding ok, must admit its dusty compared to Amazonia or florabase only other aquasoip a I've used, I think in a big tank or longer term scape I'd probably use it as a base layer under florabase.


----------



## sa80mark (10 Oct 2013)

Good to know thanks tim  definitely worth keeping an eye on this


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Oct 2013)

Hey Tim 

Was there any initial ammonia spike or anything along those lines??

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tim (11 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> Was there any initial ammonia spike or anything along those lines??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


Didn't test for it tbh so don't know mate, sorry.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Oct 2013)

No troubles. I will GI d out soon enough 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tim (11 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> No troubles. I will GI d out soon enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


You could always drop some in a glass with water and test after a couple of day mate, I wasn't adding livestock for a while so didn't worry about it tbh


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Oct 2013)

I can confirm ammonia leaching 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I currently have 2 8ltr bags in a tank with a mature filter. It has been 8 days from sticking water in and the ammonia is still pretty high. I have it pretty heavily planted as well. I can't give you any numbers as I just use the api test but don't have a chart so just wait to see if it goes green

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I woulg guess about 1 ppm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (21 Oct 2013)

Have you been carrying out water changes  Ali, what sort of % and frequency if so ?


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I have done only 2 changes of roughly 90% over the 8 days and will be doing one today

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (14 Dec 2013)

How far did your substrate go? It's been this one and a 5l tub of TNC aquasoil which are the same price but I get an extra 3l in this one...


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Dec 2013)

I used 2 bags but 1 would give about 2 inch cover in a 60ltr I should think

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

